# abee Launches Hi-Res Audio PC



## T.R. (Apr 24, 2015)

Press release: http://www.abee.co.jp/nr/2015/0422.html


----------



## Devon68 (Apr 24, 2015)

Looking at it but still cant believe it's a PC, it looks like a CD player.


----------



## T.R. (Apr 24, 2015)

According to the press release, abee has teamed up with Onkyo to develop this product.

 

Source: http://www.gdm.or.jp/crew/2015/0423/112555


----------



## natr0n (Apr 24, 2015)

Nice looking case.

My onkyo receiver died a few weeks ago maybe 20 years old it was.


----------



## T.R. (Aug 25, 2015)

Compact variant, probably based on LIVA X, has been announced.

Press release: http://www.abee.co.jp/nr/2015/0824.html


----------

